# Lombardia: Risotto alla Milanesa



## Margi Cintrano (May 12, 2012)

RISOTTO ALLA MILANESA 

This Milanese, Lombardian Carneroli rice dish has been a perfect marriage partner for Osso Buchi in the Veal section. 

 From Grandmom Margherite´s Collection ...

Serves 6. 

1 stick of unsalted butter
1 onion finely chopped
2 cups Carneroli Lombardian Rice ( use Arborio necessary )
3 1/2 cups chicken stock home made 
2 cups dry white wine from Lombardia or Piemonte
1 cup beef stock home made with a tueatano; which is a meat bone with marrow 
1/4 cup freshly grated Reggiano Parmesano 
salt and pepper to taste
Saffron - 12 threads 
( *** this risotto is a gorgeous saffron yellow color ) 

1. melt 1/4 stick butter in heavy large saucepan over medium heat
2. add the onion and sauté until translucent about 5 mins.
3. soak the saffron threads in 1 cup hot water 115 degrees farenheit ( 15 mins. )
4. add the rice and stir 30 seconds
5. add the wine and cook until it totally evaporates and no liquid remains in the pan stirring constantly
6. meanwhile, bring 3 1/2 cups chicken stock and 1 cup beef stock with bone to simmer in saucepan
7. reduce heat to low simmer and cover 
8. add the water with the saffron to the rice
9. strain the stock in a sieve 
10. then pour the stock into the rice
11. simmer until liquid is absorbed stirring frequently
12. continue adding enough remaining stock 1/2 cup at a time until rice in tender yet firm to bite
13. stir frequently and simmer for 20 minutes
14. remove from heat, and mix in remaining butter and then the Reggiano Parmesano and season with salt and pepper.


 Enjoy.

Margi Cintrano.
Copyrighted 1994.


----------

